# Test E pinning



## Pam55 (Oct 27, 2016)

Is it ok that I usually get some dark red  blood  coming out pretty heavy after I pin my quads with test e 250, 1/2cc,  1'  21 gauge?  I know I could just have my test level checked and if my   level was high enough, I would know it's getting in my body ok.  But my   doctor won't check it *real* often and my insurance only pays for so many blood testosterone checks annually.
I want to be sure the testosterone is getting in me.  I draw the gear  with one and then change the needles out to avoid the dulling  of the needle from the rubber part of the vials.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## emcewen (Oct 27, 2016)

If blood is coming up when you pull back readjust the site till it doesn't. If blood comes out when you pull the needle out you just hit a vein close to the surface and guaranteed yourself a bruise.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pam55 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, the blood comes out when I pull out finished injecting.  I just want to know if I am getting the amount of test I am injecting.


----------



## emcewen (Oct 27, 2016)

Well if your deep enough it shouldn't be oozing out that fast. If it happens to me, I put my finger on for 5 seconds and it usually stops bleeding.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pam55 (Oct 27, 2016)

emcewen said:


> Well if your deep enough it shouldn't be oozing out that fast. If it happens to me, I put my finger on for 5 seconds and it usually stops bleeding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I do that and it stops.....I just want to know if I am still getting the testosterone I injected. ??  Sometimes it bleeds more than other times.


----------



## emcewen (Oct 27, 2016)

Your fine, just stop it fast. Blood will come out before the oil

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pam55 (Oct 27, 2016)

emcewen said:


> Your fine, just stop it fast. Blood will come out before the oil
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend.....I appreciate your help.


----------



## TajDman (Oct 29, 2016)

I just joined but I know a little bit about a little bit, done plenty of pins, pinned almost every where one would care too.  I would not recommend pinning your quads more than once every few months.  There are so many veins there, and test e has little to no localization effect.  it releases slowly enough that it spreads around to where its going anyway, which is everywhere your blood goes.  If it gets in your vein it's probably wasted and if it bleeds out it is wasted, so I would stick to glutes and delts.  You don't have to pin every day as it is with test e, so why go quads anyway?  

My experience goes back about 12 years and I've done many cycles, used Test E, C, P, Sus, Deca, Primo, Winny, Tren A (homebrew, made about 5 batches), and orals.  Back on after 4 years off.  Not a bber but a different sort of athlete and looking to help any way I can.  I have pinned pecs, quads, calves, traps, and maybe lats once but I think it was too sensitive if I remember right.


----------



## emcewen (Oct 29, 2016)

TajDman said:


> I just joined but I know a little bit about a little bit, done plenty of pins, pinned almost every where one would care too.  I would not recommend pinning your quads more than once every few months.  There are so many veins there, and test e has little to no localization effect.  it releases slowly enough that it spreads around to where its going anyway, which is everywhere your blood goes.  If it gets in your vein it's probably wasted and if it bleeds out it is wasted, so I would stick to glutes and delts.  You don't have to pin every day as it is with test e, so why go quads anyway?
> 
> My experience goes back about 12 years and I've done many cycles, used Test E, C, P, Sus, Deca, Primo, Winny, Tren A (homebrew, made about 5 batches), and orals.  Back on after 4 years off.  Not a bber but a different sort of athlete and looking to help any way I can.  I have pinned pecs, quads, calves, traps, and maybe lats once but I think it was too sensitive if I remember right.


Pinning quads once every few months? I rotate shoulders and quads. Been pinning for 7 years and never had an issue. Yes there's veins but you can feel if you hit one.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2016)

First .. Hopefully you're using an alcohol wipe to clean injection area before you inject?.. 
Second .. Hopefully you have a stash of 18g tips, that you use to draw the Test E out of the vial, and are not using the same tip you pin with?. 
- - - Just imagine taking your pin tip, poking it thru an a pencil eraser, then pulling back out..Is there a chance that tip is still sterile or as sharp as it once was? 

Lastly, I use to have the same issue you speak, except that I used 23g (not 21g), 1 inch tips. So, I imagine you're having a harder time than I was. A member from here gave me some great advice, it worked extremely well for quads, so now I pass it on to you: 

Use 25g - 5/8 inch tip for pinning quads. The thinner, shorter tip will feel much better on your quads and give you a much better chance of not hitting any veins. - - - And again, if you are not already, you'll need to use bigger tips with this method (ie 18g are best) for drawing, because it will be impossible with a 25g tip.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's a good visual for pin tips, for those who may need it:


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 2, 2016)

BadGas said:


> First .. Hopefully you're using an alcohol wipe to clean injection area before you inject?..
> Second .. Hopefully you have a stash of 18g tips, that you use to draw the Test E out of the vial, and are not using the same tip you pin with?.
> - - - Just imagine taking your pin tip, poking it thru an a pencil eraser, then pulling back out..Is there a chance that tip is still sterile or as sharp as it once was?
> 
> ...


Yeah, 21g are like "HUGE",-but I DO draw with one needle and then un-screw it and replace it with a fresh one as one guy showed me how dull it gets with just ONE push into that tough rubber in the top of the gear bottles.
And, I always use alcohol pads before AND after.


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 2, 2016)

BadGas said:


> Here's a good visual for pin tips, for those who may need it:


COOL!  Thanks man!


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 2, 2016)

emcewen said:


> Pinning quads once every few months? I rotate shoulders and quads. Been pinning for 7 years and never had an issue. Yes there's veins but you can feel if you hit one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


*Thanks dude!*


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 2, 2016)

TajDman said:


> I just joined but I know a little bit about a little bit, done plenty of pins, pinned almost every where one would care too.  I would not recommend pinning your quads more than once every few months.  There are so many veins there, and test e has little to no localization effect.  it releases slowly enough that it spreads around to where its going anyway, which is everywhere your blood goes.  If it gets in your vein it's probably wasted and if it bleeds out it is wasted, so I would stick to glutes and delts.  You don't have to pin every day as it is with test e, so why go quads anyway?
> 
> My experience goes back about 12 years and I've done many cycles, used Test E, C, P, Sus, Deca, Primo, Winny, Tren A (homebrew, made about 5 batches), and orals.  Back on after 4 years off.  Not a bber but a different sort of athlete and looking to help any way I can.  I have pinned pecs, quads, calves, traps, and maybe lats once but I think it was too sensitive if I remember right.


*I understand....I'll switch my gauge size and pin length to 5/8".  I did my hips so much for 7-years I went to quads as some told me to do.  I ask a lot of questions, but really appreciate the help.  I'll have to draw with no smaller than 23g because I can't get the test out of the bottle with a needle smaller than that.  That's one reason I went to 21 gauge.
*


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have 2-bottles of Test Cyp dated 2014.  Is the test still good / potent??  Anyone who knows please reply.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Pam55 (Nov 4, 2016)

TajDman said:


> I just joined but I know a little bit about a little bit, done plenty of pins, pinned almost every where one would care too.  I would not recommend pinning your quads more than once every few months.  There are so many veins there, and test e has little to no localization effect.  it releases slowly enough that it spreads around to where its going anyway, which is everywhere your blood goes.  If it gets in your vein it's probably wasted and if it bleeds out it is wasted, so I would stick to glutes and delts.  You don't have to pin every day as it is with test e, so why go quads anyway?
> 
> My experience goes back about 12 years and I've done many cycles, used Test E, C, P, Sus, Deca, Primo, Winny, Tren A (homebrew, made about 5 batches), and orals.  Back on after 4 years off.  Not a bber but a different sort of athlete and looking to help any way I can.  I have pinned pecs, quads, calves, traps, and maybe lats once but I think it was too sensitive if I remember right.


I have 2-bottles of Test Cyp dated  2014.  They have been kept at room temperature.  One never opened and  one bottle partially used.  Is the test still good / potent??  Anyone  who knows please reply.  Thanks guys!


----------

